# hunting in cheltenham gag



## louisepolox (17 November 2014)

My horse hunts in a cheltenham gag with grackle noseband and single rein.  Its the only thing that stopped him. However he is now getting much stronger and one sided - I can't steer right and the bit slides up his right sight side of his face. I keep my hands even but would like any advice. thanks.


----------



## AdorableAlice (17 November 2014)

I think I would be trying a dutch or an american gag with a back strap on for hunting. I would also be thinking about more schooling, lots of sideways and neck flexion.  If you can soften the neck they won't pull so hard.


----------



## spacefaer (17 November 2014)

You could try a waterford mouthpiece on the cheltenham gag, to stop him leaning.

We had one that started leaning on one side more than the other and found he had sore cheeks from sharp molars....


----------



## louisepolox (17 November 2014)

thank you i will see what bits i can find..


----------



## louisepolox (17 November 2014)

could be in his cheeks - his teeth were done recently and nothing untoward found. He is an Irish draft cross and still growing.


----------



## tractor (20 November 2014)

My cob does this, he has a hook that grows on one of his teeth that means the bit is uncomfortable when he leans on it, so he tilts his head and gnashes. If I get my timing right with the dentist it doesn't cause more of a problem but I do get his teeth done twice a year now.


----------



## Starzaan (21 November 2014)

If teeth, back etc checked and all fine, I would try a Waterford Nelson gag


----------



## louisepolox (22 November 2014)

thanks all


----------



## dalesponydiva (22 November 2014)

Ditto to Waterford Nelson gag x


----------



## gunnergundog (22 November 2014)

Pricker ring?


----------



## JDee (30 November 2014)

louisepolox said:



			My horse hunts in a cheltenham gag with grackle noseband and single rein.  Its the only thing that stopped him. However he is now getting much stronger and one sided - I can't steer right and the bit slides up his right sight side of his face. I keep my hands even but would like any advice. thanks.
		
Click to expand...

These gag bits should be used with two reins - the rein coming directly off the Gag doesn't lend well to steering so you should have one attached  to the bit


----------



## louisepolox (12 January 2015)

thank you.  since posting i have removed the grackle and put a plain caveson without a flash or the running martingle. he is less stressy now but still the steering goes where i struggle to steer right and then the right rein pulls through the headpiece.  two reins is a really good suggestion. thank you.


----------



## Bernster (13 January 2015)

If he seems comfortable in the bit combo and it's just the sliding right you need to sort out, you could try those rubber bit guards (acavallo I think).  But I'd def second having teeth checked if you haven't already.


----------

